# Newbie and feeling like an idiot



## Jo-zen (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all
I haven't posted for a good long while.  Those who know me would not be surprised.  I finally got my yellow belt, yeah!  I have also participated in an in house tournament, receiving my very first medal!  It was for participating.  My dojo is very good about making sure everyone goes home with a medal.  I know silly on my part, but I have never had the guts to compete for any type of medal.  In fact, my school is one the best schools in San Diego.  Anyway, on to my question, or thought or embarrassing TMI.  See the thing is I am overweight, which no one cares about, in fact everyone greats me with smiles whenever I go and Sensei is always making sure to give me positive words.  The problem is that I fall down all the time, in fact I am really good at the falling down part of class.  I can fall three or four times in class.  My ankle rolls out from under me.  It's becoming embarrassing, no one says anything, but I know it is distracting for the class and then I get embarrassed.  Which means I don't show up for class for a couple of days.  I know that I need to get over it, but does anyone have any suggestions?  Right now, I just pull a judo roll and pop up laughing.  

I know TMI, but I had to say it.

Jo-zen

:caffeine:


----------



## dianhsuhe (Oct 19, 2007)

Jo-Zen,

  Well the important thing is that you keep getting up after every time you fall!  It would be REAL EASY to just give up and go home and watch TV or do other things but instead- you go to class and keep pushing yourself.  My hat is off to you!

  The mere fact that you SIGNED UP AND ARE GIVING IT AN HONEST GO IS ALREADY A VICTORY!  I would rather have 1 student like you than 20 who may be athletic but never push themselves and never strive to be better than when they walked through the door.

  I am not super touchy-feely but I call it like I see/read it and you sir/m'am are a motivation to others who are afraid to take those first steps, and remember....The journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step.

Just keep getting up EVERY time and let nothing stop you from going to class and improving, you might be surprised with the result!

James


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm with dianshue on this one, JZ. Let's assume you're right, and you _are_ overweight. I doubt that anyone pays all that much attention, for a simple but devastating reason: they're much too worried about how they themselves appear, whether or they can cut it, and so on. I've come to think, over many years (decades?), that people have a seriously overexaggerated idea of how much attention other people in a group are paying to their self-described and self-emphasized shortcomings. People are on the whole quite self-centered, meaning that they really do think that it's all about them;  but the fine print makes it clear that it's `all about them' in negative ways as well as positive ones. So the bottom line is that no one is giving too much of a rat's *** about what's wrong with _you_, what _you're_ doing wrong, and so on, because they're too busy worrying about other people noticing what's wrong with _them_. 

The truth is, you're probably a lot lower on their radar screen than you think. They have other things on their minds, mostly anxieties about their own performance.

So you should try to relax a bit and not think that when you fall down, or whatever, anyone is smirking about how _they_ would never do that or fussing impatiently that you're holding everyone else up. They're really all thinking about their own upcoming performance on the floor, and all the myriad ways they might bugger it up if they aren't really sharp... and they aren't feeling all that sharp at the moment!  Really, you have to relax and have fun and not think about all the other people in your class (plenty of whom are secretly worrying about how _you're_ going to judge _them_). As dianshue says, the great thing is that you're doing a demanding, worthwhile thing seriously and, whether you are aware of it or not, are improving steadily. Really, we're all in the same boat, eh?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 19, 2007)

So you fall down a lot.  You clearly aren't doing it on purpose, so I don't think anyone is really bothered.  If it was a real problem someone (ie your teacher) would have said something.  The important thing is to not lose your motivation because you get embarrassed, keep going to class.

You just got a yellow.  You're just a beginner, balance will come with practice.  You will come to know what your body can do.  Exile has given some excellent advice.  Just relax, don't worry about the impression others might have, and focus down on doing what you have to do.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 19, 2007)

Stand back up and say "I meant to do that" in your best PeeWee Herman voice.  

Just relax and have fun.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 19, 2007)

First off, congrats on choosing a course of action and giving it your all!  Second, congrats on participating in the in-house tournament, I don't knwo if it was mandatory, but the fact is you again gave it your all!!!
Third - congrats on your recent promotion, keep it up.

Finally, if you are in fact over weight and would like to do something else about it, there is help available.  My wife and I are participating in Weightwatchers and although we are still new in that program, I know numerous folks that have lost weight and kept it off through them.  I don't want to sound like any more of a commercial so if you have questions, PM me (I'm not a sponsor, just trying to help out).

To recap - CONGRATS on all of your achievements thus far and look forward to further progress and if you need help with other issues, there is help available.  Be patient and keep training!


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2007)

You have gotten some serious advice that I cannot add too except *KEEP ****ING TRAINING*..Don't worry about it...I am and was always for the longest time a little overweight, I didn't let it bother me...If a fell it was no biggie..I wore an ankle brace and that helped..Ask Exile, he's met me ..I am a big guy and very lethal on the dojo floor...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 19, 2007)

What everyone else said! and I think it's amazing you can do a judo roll! I can only do judo 'landings' and I have to be thrown first. if I fell over actually I should when I fall over I sort of crumple in a heap. Trust me everyone falls over in martial arts, I haven't seen a karate class where someone didn't, with the things we do it's easy to over balance. We have a professional MMA fighter, 19 years old very talented but if he tries a front kick he leans too far back and without fail falls backwards onto the floor. We fight MMA, in a ring on most fight nights and I've seen many fighters who've have tripped on the way in, it's a mixture of nerves and adrenaline, several have gone flat on their faces in front of hundreds of people.
It's sounds as if you have a great class, it really is true that people are worrying about themselves far more than they worry about anyone else in the class. If you have some complete beginners in your class take a quick peek at them and you will find out that you have already learned more than you think you have! without being judgemental you will find yourself mentally 'correcting' their moves in your head because you see, you have progressed! You will always progress, all the black belts on here will tell that we are all still progressing! 
As for weight, I put on far more than I'm comfortable with and am having a hard time shifting it, perhaps we can start a support group as I'm desparate to get fit for July and meeting people!


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 19, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Jo-Zen,
> 
> 
> The mere fact that you SIGNED UP AND ARE GIVING IT AN HONEST GO IS ALREADY A VICTORY! I would rather have 1 student like you than 20 who may be athletic but never push themselves and never strive to be better than when they walked through the door.


 

I know you have already gotten tons of great comments from everyone, but I wanted to throw mine out here as well!  
I think the fact that you are TRYING so hard is probably why you are falling.  Anytime I see an adult beginner fall (which is NOT all that rare at our school) it is because they are putting their ALL in to a kick and end up kicking themselves right off their feet.  In fact, if every beginner was giving their all (as it sounds you do) everyone would fall on occasion. You are putting everything in to your technique, and that is how you are going to improve the fastest.  Keep at it, don't be embarrassed and be confident that eventually you won't be falling any more (and you'll probably be better than those students who never fell)....assuming you keep going to class that is! 
As stated above, my favorite students aren't those who are naturally good at martial arts, but those who really work hard.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> If a fell it was no biggie..I wore an ankle brace and that helped..Ask Exile, he's met me ..I am a big guy and very lethal on the dojo floor...


 
Lethal on or *to* the floor?

On a more serious note -- the original poster may want to consider an ankle brace if they're having problems with their ankles not supporting them.  Wrestling shoes might be another option.

But it's normal for people to fall or stumble or have problems learning new skills, especially if they involve balancing in new ways.  And kicks are definitely new ways to balance for most of us!


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay, I will say that what is in front of you, the prize, is so precious that you must continue to practice.  You may not realize how good it is to benefit from exercise (especially exercise that is interesting to do, like Martial Arts).  Also, you will gain self confidence and make good friends who will be friends perhaps for the rest of your life. 

So, you have to ask yourself, am I going to persevere or not?  Now, if this was very easy to you, then the success of continuing would not be as great.  Because you are challenged in this big way makes the victory more sweet. 

It comes down to this --> the prize is attainable, it is possible, not impossible.  The only enemy you must defeat is yourself.  If you do continue to go to class and practice, you will get the payoff.  If you give up, then, no, you will not. 

I sincerely hope that you will continue, and get this good payoff.  It will be more than worth it, you will see.  Mark my word.  I may not know a lot of things, but this I know certainly.



Don't let anything keep you from this experience!


Robert


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 19, 2007)

OH!!!

If you were not serious about this, you would not post here, you would just simply give up!



Jo-zen said:


> my school is one the best schools in San Diego.


Good.  Then, when you succeed, all of the other students take joy.  This is a group effort in that way.  When you get better kicks, the whole group has had a hand in that, and take pride!

*YOU GET IN THAT SCHOOL AND START THROWING KICKS!!!*


----------



## Jo-zen (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, thanks!  I was really nervous about posting as I really don't want to say these things in class and I wasn't sure how it would be received here.  

The funny thing is, I guess our Sensei noticed this problem was bothering me in yesterdays class.  He came up with comments like: I thought I was only one that did that, or I did that last week.  I think he sees what you all have commented on and that is I still show up and is giving me the sign that I am doing just fine.  I'm not sure if I believe him, but I do see the reason behind it.  Just someone taking the time to tell me it's ok, really helps.

Thank you all!


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jo-zen said:


> Hi all
> I haven't posted for a good long while.  Those who know me would not be surprised.  I finally got my yellow belt, yeah!  I have also participated in an in house tournament, receiving my very first medal!  It was for participating.  My dojo is very good about making sure everyone goes home with a medal.  I know silly on my part, but I have never had the guts to compete for any type of medal.  In fact, my school is one the best schools in San Diego.  Anyway, on to my question, or thought or embarrassing TMI.  See the thing is I am overweight, which no one cares about, in fact everyone greats me with smiles whenever I go and Sensei is always making sure to give me positive words.  The problem is that I fall down all the time, in fact I am really good at the falling down part of class.  I can fall three or four times in class.  My ankle rolls out from under me.  It's becoming embarrassing, no one says anything, but I know it is distracting for the class and then I get embarrassed.  Which means I don't show up for class for a couple of days.  I know that I need to get over it, but does anyone have any suggestions?  Right now, I just pull a judo roll and pop up laughing.
> 
> I know TMI, but I had to say it.
> ...



trust me- first off- don't worry about it. At times it can be funny, but really only because everyone knows what it's like to fall down. I especially have had plenty of experience falling down- mostly on new kicks. One time I was sparring and fell down like 4 times but 3-4 times I scored my point on my way down  all the kids laughed but I just reminded them who got the point  for tips- I'd suggest making sure you don't lean back too much when you kick, but work on your balance. Try holding up your leg and focusing on something while you throw slow kicks. This over time will greatly improve your balance as it has with mine. 

If you're doing like turning kicks, once again, you'll want to make sure you don't lean back too much. It's like a Top. Ever seen a toy top spinng? The ones that go the longest aren't always the ones that spin the fastest, but the ones who's center of gravity is tight and even. A top that wobbles won't spin for long and before you know it- it falls down. So try to stay up right when you spin around or throw your kicks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> trust me- first off- don't worry about it. At times it can be funny, but really only because everyone knows what it's like to fall down. I especially have had plenty of experience falling down- mostly on new kicks. One time I was sparring and fell down like 4 times but 3-4 times I scored my point on my way down  all the kids laughed but I just reminded them who got the point  for tips- I'd suggest making sure you don't lean back too much when you kick, but work on your balance. Try holding up your leg and focusing on something while you throw slow kicks. This over time will greatly improve your balance as it has with mine.
> 
> If you're doing like turning kicks, once again, you'll want to make sure you *don't lean back too much.* It's like a Top. Ever seen a toy top spinng? The ones that go the longest aren't always the ones that spin the fastest, but the ones who's center of gravity is tight and even. A top that wobbles won't spin for long and before you know it- it falls down. So try to stay up right when you spin around or throw your kicks. Hope this helps.


 
This is our lads problem, he won't stretch and while he's a very talented fighter he's actually quite stiff. He doesn't 'do' front kicks and if he tries he bends his front knee swings the back leg up, leans back and bang he's flat on his back. We do laugh at him as it's his own fault but no one laughs at anyone else as we all know how it feels, sometimes though you are so engrossed in what you are doing believe it or not you don't notice if someone falls over.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw a Master Instructor take a fall once.  He was wearing socks.  No one laughed, though, because there is not time usually for such laughing nonsense.  People are trying to learn, and usually are pushed to their own limit, as class continues.


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 22, 2007)

Every post in this thread is valuable and contributes something very positive. 

I'll just add a couple of things that I don't remember seeing above, so may be helpful. First, as the last post shows, practice is just practice; no one is perfect, that's _why _we practice. That's the place to make blunders, and as exile and others said, classmates probably notice and remember your 'blunders' much less than their own.

Second, when I started out it was not my ankles that gave me problems, but something close--my knees. I found out after a few years of practice (wearing braces in the meantime) that forms (which I hated, but that's because I wasn't taught the applications--another story and many good threads on the subject ) had strengthened my knees to the point I didn't need the braces any more. 

So, congrats on the medal, the yellow belt, the courage to hang in when most would quit, and just keep on keepin on. Good things are already happening, things which you may not even know have been going on until a few years down the road.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a technique which defends against a wrist grab from two opponents on either side.  The first part of it calls for catching their wrists and then doing a crossover step to the right side, pulling them down as you follow with a kick to the opponent on the right.  I was doing this technique in front of the class for my track test and my gi pants got under the heel of my left foot on the crossover step.  As I kicked with my right foot, my left foot followed and I landed flat on my back.  Embarrassed as hell, I did the only thing I could do - punched straight up in the air and kiai'ed.  My instructor said, "nice job, but you forgot to cover out."  :rofl:


----------



## Shotochem (Oct 22, 2007)

I salute you for sticking with what you enjoy.:highfive:

We all fall down, it's the getting back up and keep going thats important.

Do not be concerned about being overweight, you will find that there are quite a few overweight MA.  

Training will help in that area too.  When I started I was a good 50lbs heavier than I am now and not exactly the most graceful in my movements.  The warm ups were a chore for me.  I spent many sweaty exaughsting classes, just trying to keep up and every time I fell down I just kept getting up.  When I didn't want to get up anymore the encouragement of my friends and classmates kept me going.  

9 yrs later I'm still going, and anyone no matter who I train with, will always get all the help and encouragement I have to offer the same as it was kindly given to me.

Keep up the good work!!!

-Marc-


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 22, 2007)

Jo-zen said:


> I know that I need to get over it, but does anyone have any suggestions? Right now, I just pull a judo roll and pop up laughing.
> 
> I know TMI, but I had to say it.
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

I understand you perfectly. I have flat feet (also known as pes planus or fallen arches) and it's specially hard for me to keep equilibrium, to have accuracy in my kicks and don't talk to me about jumping! LOL

When I joined taekwondo, it was so embarrasing at the beginning, but I really wanted to success, so I kept trying and I improved a lot. It was easier because my instructors and other students were so supportive! So, don't worry, everyone falls and everyone gets up, it's a natural part of martial arts 

And if you're really worried about your overweight, maybe it's time to visit, for example, a doctor specialist in human nutrition who can help you. Because this is important not only for martial arts but for your entire life.

Best wishes,


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 22, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> ....I landed flat on my back.  Embarrassed as hell, I did the only thing I could do - punched straight up in the air and kiai'ed.  My instructor said, "nice job, but you forgot to cover out."  :rofl:


Yeah, that covering out can save your bacon. :lfao:


----------



## kalikg (Oct 22, 2007)

Judo roll, pop up and be ready to continue the fight...sounds like the perfect response to a fall to me!  If you don't call attention to it other people probably won't have noticed; they may even respond with, "Wow, that was an awesome reaction!" or, "Way to recover!"  Consider the fall as training...don't think of it as a mistake.  Go with the flow and always respond in a martial way...you can't go wrong with that.   

Congrats on your new belt and medal!  Keep up the good work and remember that you are training with friends who want you to succeed.  Now, go train!


----------



## That One Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

First of all, Keep up the good work. Learning martial arts is learning how to use your body in new ways, everyone does things that aren't quite right when they start, be it falling over or not moving from their center, not snapping their limb back after striking, not keeping their eyes on their target, dropping their guard, you name it. so what if you fall. it'll go away

if you want to get better about balance, try standing on one foot for as long as you can, try both sides. as you get better at it, bring your knee higher, toe pointed down towards the ground. try it for like five minutes every day.





Jo-zen said:


> Hi all
> I haven't posted for a good long while.  Those who know me would not be surprised.  I finally got my yellow belt, yeah!  I have also participated in an in house tournament, receiving my very first medal!  It was for participating.  My dojo is very good about making sure everyone goes home with a medal.  I know silly on my part, but I have never had the guts to compete for any type of medal.  In fact, my school is one the best schools in San Diego.  Anyway, on to my question, or thought or embarrassing TMI.  See the thing is I am overweight, which no one cares about, in fact everyone greats me with smiles whenever I go and Sensei is always making sure to give me positive words.  The problem is that I fall down all the time, in fact I am really good at the falling down part of class.  I can fall three or four times in class.  My ankle rolls out from under me.  It's becoming embarrassing, no one says anything, but I know it is distracting for the class and then I get embarrassed.  Which means I don't show up for class for a couple of days.  I know that I need to get over it, but does anyone have any suggestions?  Right now, I just pull a judo roll and pop up laughing.
> 
> I know TMI, but I had to say it.
> ...


----------



## TheOriginalName (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey there - i just thought i would add my two cents in here...

But firstly - awesome work on the medal!! Even if it was participation it is a medal of pride - you had the courage to get off the couch and go train and then to put that training to the test. That's one step better than me - so awesome stuff. 

Something i picked up in your post was that you say your ankles role out from under you. This is bad because it make you fall...but an added badness (yes, my vocab ain't too good today) is that you run the risk of tearing a ligament in your ankle - which i did not too long ago. 

A couple of things that might help:
- As a short term fix get some sports tape and tape your ankles up before class. This will help provide addiontional strenth to your ankles and my stop them from rolling out....it will also prevent you from damaging your ankles if you roll them often. 

- When your at home take your shoes off and stand on one foot for 5 mins. Then swap feet. This will help with your balance and also strengthen your ankles. It is what my physio had me doing to assist with my recovery. When your able to do that no problems - put your hands out to the sides and wave them around....just to make it harder. And when your really confident stand on a pillow....that makes life really hard but is great for balance. 

But as others have said, make sure you keep training. The absolute worst thing that can come from falling over lots is that your breakfalls will be awesome!!

Best of luck from your mate in MA


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

Heh- pretty much everyone in my beginner's class is overweight.   I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 7starmarc (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, I agree with most other posters:
1. Your falling is probably much more significant to you than others in the class.
2. Your falling is probably because of the effort you're putting into certain things.
3. Keep going, your balance will improve with practice.

Something other things I would like to ask, though.

1. Do you fall at other times, or find your ankle rolling on you?
2. Do you have a history of ankle or other leg injuries, even in the distant past?
3. Is there anything else about you falls you haven't mentioned (brief vertigo, light-headedness, ear pain, etc.)?
4. Is there anything consistent that you are doing which leads to the falls (single leg stances, kicks, etc.)?
5. What style are you practicing? Does your school allow for footwear, if so, what do you wear now, and what can you wear?


----------



## llewis823 (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't posted in awhile but I am getting ready to test for my yellow. I am also overweight and have flat feet. So I have alot of challenges, too. But I just love martial arts and will not stop for anything. I like the challenge. I like the confidence it gives me. I know the sensei(s) enjoy me as a student because I really try and take it seriously. It sounds like we have a lot in common. I'd love to be "e-mail pals" and share our martial arts journey together since we are battling some of the same obstacles.  If you'd like, e-mail me at work lcl6328@bjc.org.  Keep up the good work and don't quit!!!


----------



## Jo-zen (Jan 30, 2008)

My ankles have always rolled, I usually didn't fall when I was younger and weighed less.  They seem to act up the most when I gain more than ten pounds.  I suspect my body is trying to adjust to the weight.  When I workout in the gym, I have the orthopedic inserts in my gym shoes and they help a great deal.  I have always had issues with my left ear, (it feels as if I have cotten stuffed deep inside) and have grown used to it.  I've gone to the doctor and they have told me to take sudafed.  

I'm doing TaeKwonDo, so barefoot.  At least when I fall, the mat is there to catch me.  And like everyone says, I will learn to balance.


----------



## Jo-zen (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure!  I would love to be able to talk to someone battling the same issues.  Expect an email for smartijo@gmail.com!


----------



## 7starmarc (Jan 30, 2008)

Jo-zen said:


> My ankles have always rolled, I usually didn't fall when I was younger and weighed less. They seem to act up the most when I gain more than ten pounds. I suspect my body is trying to adjust to the weight. When I workout in the gym, I have the orthopedic inserts in my gym shoes and they help a great deal. I have always had issues with my left ear, (it feels as if I have cotten stuffed deep inside) and have grown used to it. I've gone to the doctor and they have told me to take sudafed.
> 
> I'm doing TaeKwonDo, so barefoot. At least when I fall, the mat is there to catch me. And like everyone says, I will learn to balance.


 
Well, weight loss can always help a situation like this, but that's not the end of it. If you've always had "weak" ankles, and only a 10 lb weight change affects you in this way, I might suggest that you may want to look in to doing some ankle work.

A physical therapist or athletic trainer would be the best choice to work with to get you ankles in better shape, but you could do some work on your own. Two factors which may help you are ankle stability and proprioception. 

Stability is pretty obvious -- the intergrity of you ligaments and tendons and the strength of surrounding muscles. You can't do a whole lot abouth the connective tissues, if they're lax, they're lax. You can do some work on supporting muscles.

Proprioception is your body's ability to know where it is in space without looking. Some people have a naturally better sense of this compared to others. Also, it can be developed by skill activities (such as martial arts!). It can be dminished by prolonged inactivity and injury (such as a serious ankle sprain or fracture). Proprioception exercises can help alot in this area.

The good news is that many of these activities (strengthening and proprioception) cross over. The bad news is that their hard to explain in a forum and can greatly benefit from some specialized equipment (available in most trainer or physical therapy gyms).

The basic exercise is ankle range of motion -- moving the foot and ankle to make shapes or even letters of the alphabet. Anything more than that, I'd suggest you talk to someone in person. Also, a trainer/PT could assess your ankle stability and might be able to show you some taping techniques if your ankles are really wobbly. They could help provide support even without shoes.

As to your ear, sudafed is a pretty good choice. Fluid accumulation in your ear can throw balance off a bit, as well. Often times, you need to use a decongestant regularly for a short period to allow for irritation and swelling to go down, as well as complete drainage of any fluid that has collected.

Best of luck, and I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Balrog (Feb 20, 2008)

dianhsuhe said:


> Jo-Zen,
> 
> Well the important thing is that you keep getting up after every time you fall! It would be REAL EASY to just give up and go home and watch TV or do other things but instead- you go to class and keep pushing yourself. My hat is off to you!
> 
> ...


 
Agreed, 100%.

And keep in mind: every time you see someone who "makes it look so durn easy", just remember that person was once a beginner and used to fall on their butt on a regular basis.

Don't look at how far you have to go, look at how far you have come.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Feb 24, 2008)

Being a big guy myself, I can completely understand your dilemma when it comes to certain techniques. What worked for me was to just accept that no one on this earth is perfect, especially not when they are just beginning to learn. Your balance is going to take time to develop, you've got to get to know your body and how to achieve balance based upon that knowledge. Granted, there are certain arts that larger people sincerely have trouble with, high kicking arts like Taekwondo for instance pose significant problems for us big guys and gals. Still, with a good understanding of your own body, where you need to be in your stance and what you need to do to make the techniques being taught work for you should be all you need to succeed. Then its just practice practice practice.

As for the embarrassment in falling, shake it off, your there to learn and even if you should receive a "snicker" from the peanut gallery, respect yourself enough to ignore it and to remain vigilant in your training. I used to get laughed at once in awhile, but then again, those who used to laugh were surpassed by me in skill and rank because I stayed dedicated and minded to my own training, rather than wasting time ridiculing someone else's.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 24, 2008)

*FOCUS*
You must focus to be most successful!  Concentrate on what you are doing when you are doing it.  When you kick, focus your thoughts on that kick -- very pointedly.  

In this way, you enjoy the motions, the movements, whatever you are doing.  Success will come, believe me!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 24, 2008)

Sanchin-J said:


> I used to get laughed at once in awhile, but then again, those who used to laugh were surpassed by me in skill and rank because I stayed dedicated and minded to my own training, rather than wasting time ridiculing someone else's.


Great point. You beat 99% of the naysayers with sheer persistence. And sometimes those naysayer voices are in our own heads--maybe from family members who don't even live near us (parents, etc.) or maybe aren't even alive anymore (grandparents, etc., who told us what we couldn't do, instead of what we could do). Just...don't...quit.


----------



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

Just try to have fun. Don't really worry about what the other people in your class think. Just as long as you enjoy what you are doing then nothing really matters.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 3, 2008)

Exactly.  The only difference between a black belt and a white belt is that the BB hasn't quit.  Good luck.


----------

